# ملفات لكل الحاجات (اكود و برامج و كتالوجات)



## zanitty (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*بسم الله الهادى*
​
وفقنى الله و باقتراح بعض الافاضل الى رفع الملفات على هيئه ملفات تورنت حتى يسهل تحميلها دون ان يحذفها اى سيرفر نظرا لحقوق الملكيه و خلافه

تم البدء فى الفكره على احد المجموعات المتخصصه فى الالكترو ميكانيك على الفيس بوك 

و نظرا لانه ليس كل الافاضل الموجودين هنا منضمين الى المجموعه الاخرى فوددت ان انقل اليكم الملفات هنا

و لمن لا يعرف كيفيه التعامل مع ملفات التورنت يمكن الاستعانه بهذا الشرح



> أفضل برنامج تورنت :
> هناك العديد من البرامج المنتشرة عبر الأنترنات التي تسمح لك بتحميل ملفات التورنت و لعل أشهرها uTorrent و BitTorrent و حسب تجربتي الخاصة فان الاثنان ممتازان لكن قررت شرح برنامج uTorrent لأنه أكثر شعبية .
> كيفية استعمال برنامج تورنت و تحميل ملفات تورنت :
> ده شرح مفصل للبرنامج و تحميله و ضبط الاعدادات :
> ...




اترككم مع الملفات فى المرفقات و سيتم اضافه اى جديد باستمرار باذن الله و مرحبا باى اضافه من اى عضو

ملحوظه (1) ...
لو انت مش محتاج كل الملفات تقدر تحدد اللى انت محتاجه فقط قبل التنزيل ...

ملحوظه (2) ...
اللى حينزل الملفات ميقفلش التورنت و يسيبه شغال علشان يسرع التحميل عند الناس التاليه ...

ملحوظه (3) ...
‫#‏جدد_نيتك‬
‫#‏صدقه_جاريه‬
‫#‏علم_ينتفع_به‬


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله لكم و أجزل لكم العطاء 
خطوتم خطوة هامة و أسوة حسنة كما هي عادتكم دائما في السبق بالخير 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 ديسمبر 2014)

" أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون "

عسى أن تكون منهم يا أخي​


----------



## عبود_فتحي (5 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

الاخ زاينتي الفاضل لقد اشتقنا الى مشاركاتك الفعالة

بالنسبة الى التورنيت فانه لم يكمل اكثر من 40% هل هناك مجال الى تحديثه او رفع الملفات على مكتبتك على mediafire

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (13 سبتمبر 2015)

الله ما هذا الجمال بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس أحمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (4 نوفمبر 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
ربى اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين *


----------



## Ayman 1989 (22 ديسمبر 2017)

جاري التحمييييل ياليت الكل يحمل


----------



## corolla (6 فبراير 2018)

تم إزالة المدونة الرجاء الرفع مرة أخري


----------

